# If you could bang any female, who would it be?



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

There's so many, but I would have to go with Angelina Jolie. Damn I'll bang her!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2005)

Your ***.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## topolo (Jun 19, 2005)

ditto......his mom


----------



## goandykid (Jun 19, 2005)

jessica simpson, no doubt about it.


----------



## GFR (Jun 19, 2005)

GH this is your best thread ever   since we only get one choice I'll have to think about this one.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 19, 2005)

Daniela Cicarelli 




























Its all about the Brazilian women!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2005)

Not bad Premier.


----------



## GFR (Jun 19, 2005)

Rosario Dawson


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 19, 2005)

lol Premier you really did put a lot of thought into it didn't ya


----------



## irontime (Jun 19, 2005)

WWE's Lita.  I just have a thing for those metal chicks with Red hair and tattoo's.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 19, 2005)

I can't even make up my mind!?!?

Do I want a nice girl... that I can violate???

Do I want a PornStar who would possibly violate me???

Would I want a super celeb, just so I could say, "I hit it!"

Would I wish for a Virgin???

Maybe my dream has always been to bang a girl from my past,
that I was never able to close the deal with!?!?
Hmmmm...  Go back then, with what I know now!? 

So, So, many!?!?  

If you would have said Wife or girlfriend I could narrow it down
by personality, but "BANG", the possibilities can be infinite   

I guess lately, I've been running across a lot of pics of Jen Becerra
She's a fitness model, cheerleader for the houston rockets, Etc...

She's Hot, I'd bang her


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 19, 2005)

Man Jen is a hottie!  She's here in Houston. 

You should see her running around backstage in 5 inch heels!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 19, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Man Jen is a hottie! She's here in Houston.
> 
> You should see her running around backstage in 5 inch heels!!


Is she tiny??? Like, 5'3 or below?

BTW...  Thanx Jode, I needed someone to get my back on that one,
before these slimebags around here started badmouthing my choice 
(The Nerve)


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 19, 2005)

yep, she is in the short class with me when she did figure last year.  She took 2nd in that show and overall in fitness.  Got her pro card on her first try and 2nd show ever.


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Your ***.


Knew you wear a lesbian!


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> jessica simpson, no doubt about it.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO WAY! Her face is so damn.......all she have is big tits! With her XXXL dumbass!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 19, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> yep, she is in the short class with me when she did figure last year. She took 2nd in that show and overall in fitness. Got her pro card on her first try and 2nd show ever.


Hot and successful?


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Daniela Cicarelli
> 
> Its all about the Brazilian women!!


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Rosario Dawson


Damn she is fine! But, she kinda look crazy if u think about it.


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Rosario Dawson


Damn she is fine! But, she kinda look crazy if u think about it.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 19, 2005)

_I always had a thing for Jessica Rabbit. Really.




_


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2005)

She is hot.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2005)

.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 19, 2005)

_Saucy._


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She might kick my ass if I dont hit it right!


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 19, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Man Jen is a hottie!  She's here in Houston.
> 
> You should see her running around backstage in 5 inch heels!!


I'd like to see her running around my bedroom in 5 inch heels.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 19, 2005)

Wow ! Who wouldn't want to hit this a couple times ?


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I can't even make up my mind!?!?
> 
> Do I want a nice girl... that I can violate???
> 
> ...


Out of the 3+billion women on this planet, you choose manly hoe.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 19, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Out of the 3+billion women on this planet, you choose manly hoe.


 Buff doesn't mean manly. I mean, look at you.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Out of the 3+billion women on this planet, you choose manly hoe.


Umm....she looks good? And far from manly.


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

See people do not take threads seriously! If u could bang ANY WOMEN ON THE PLANET, ANY ANY! U TELLING ME U WOULD BANG THIS HOE? OUT OF ALL THE LADIES IN THIS WORLD?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2005)

I see nothing wrong with her. Stop calling females hoe, your generation should stop calling females hoes. Any female who has to hear her man call her a hoe should rightfully be one with his bestfriend.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 19, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> See people do not take threads seriously! If u could bang ANY WOMEN ON THE PLANET, ANY ANY! U TELLING ME U WOULD BANG THIS HOE?


I think you are confused and probably indimidated by a strong woman...

You are also confused by religion, 
The fact that a woman shapely and muscular is offensive to you,
is telling that you think of such a lady, as a man!?  

Then your religion interveins and tells you it is wrong to be attracted to
a man... But deep down you know this girl is very attractive...  

So that's why you can't admit she's HOT...

And the same reason you fight with your own anger,
toward yourself and the other men you are attracted to


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> And the same reason you fight with your own anger,
> toward yourself and the the other men you are attracted to


Now I understand the method to his madness....or should I say gayness.


----------



## Fashong (Jun 19, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

>






She has a nice ass!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 19, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> She has a nice ass!


Yeah...

She's not attractive at all


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2005)

I see nothing wrong with them, even the overweeight lady that spike posted.
It's all about variety.


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I see nothing wrong with her. Stop calling females hoe, your generation should stop calling females hoes. Any female who has to hear her man call her a hoe should rightfully be one with his bestfriend.


Your right, females are females and hoes are hoes.


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I think you are confused and probably indimidated by a strong woman...
> 
> You are also confused by religion,
> The fact that a woman shapely and muscular is offensive to you,
> ...


What tha hell does this have to do with religion? Anyways HELL YA SHE LOOK GOOD! But if I had any choice in the world, I think I could find better. Now watch some idiot say shes the best looking women they have ever seen.


----------



## GFR (Jun 19, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> What tha hell does this have to do with religion? Anyways HELL YA SHE LOOK GOOD! But if I had any choice in the world, I think I could find better. Now watch some idiot say shes the best looking women they have ever seen.


So post a pic of who you would bang, and shut the fu-k up.


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

I dont find women with serious muscles attractive. Same thing with women with dicks, balls, hair cuts, mustsaches, beards, hair on chest, deep voices, u know anything MANLY!


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> So post a pic of who you would bang, and shut the fu-k up.


  not thats funny.


----------



## seven11 (Jun 19, 2005)

i would post a pic of a chick i to a picture with, but i dont wanna get sued heheh


----------



## GFR (Jun 19, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> not thats funny.


Put down the Play Girl and post some yummy honey


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I see nothing wrong with them, even the overweeight lady that spike posted


Yeah...  I have to draw the line somewhere 

(I'm sure she's very nice)
(and doesn't smoke)
(or drink alot)
(and is quiet)


----------



## goandykid (Jun 19, 2005)

how can no1 agree with jessia simpson. anyone seen her new video?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 19, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> how can no1 agree with jessia simpson. anyone seen her new video?


Oh, I would violate her ten ways till sunday...

but, I would not want to listen to her Rabble for one second??


----------



## goandykid (Jun 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Oh, I would violate her ten ways till sunday...
> 
> but, I would not want to listen to her Rabble for one second??



I could sleep through it.


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Put down the Play Girl and post some yummy honey


Dont u mean playboy?


----------



## GFR (Jun 19, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Dont u mean playboy?


Not for you gay boy....I see you still haven't posted a pic of a hot lady  
Try and pretend you like women just for once and post that pic,


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Not for you gay boy....I see you still haven't posted a pic of a hot lady
> Try and pretend you like women just for once and post that pic,


Read post #1


----------



## irontime (Jun 19, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> There's so many, but I would have to go with Angelina Jolie. Damn I'll bang her!


  Isn't that fornication? I thought that was a big no-no to your religion  Damn the hypocrisy is thick in here


----------



## GFR (Jun 19, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Read post #1


Thats a nice pic of her, where did you find it?


----------



## irontime (Jun 19, 2005)

Nice touch with the smiley


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

Cant find no good pics!


----------



## GFR (Jun 19, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Cant find no good pics!


And you said Rosario Dawson looked crazy


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

Irontime your a dumbass.


----------



## seven11 (Jun 19, 2005)

maybe im retarded, but i just dont find aneglina attractive


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> And you said Rosario Dawson looked crazy


Ya you got me this time! Jolie is fucking weird!


----------



## irontime (Jun 19, 2005)

Well here's the pics of my favorite


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

irontime said:
			
		

> Well here's the pics of my favorite


Is this a man?


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

Y am I so gay? Cause I saw yo momma!


----------



## irontime (Jun 19, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Is this a man?


Yes, that's right dipshit, what gave it away?


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> maybe im retarded, but i just dont find aneglina attractive


Yes maybe u our.


----------



## irontime (Jun 19, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Y am I so gay? Cause I saw yo momma!


No, cause of all the penis questions you ask.


----------



## irontime (Jun 19, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> maybe im retarded, but i just dont find aneglina attractive


 I don't really care for her too much either. I think it's her lips that bug me.


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

irontime said:
			
		

> Yes, that's right dipshit, what gave it away?


That manly face. I would not fuck that!


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

irontime said:
			
		

> I don't really care for her too much either. I think it's her lips that bug me.


Those lips are the best part!   U have horrible taste!


----------



## irontime (Jun 19, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> That manly face. I would not fuck that!


 You are a very rare breed.


----------



## irontime (Jun 19, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Those lips are the best part!   U have horrible taste!


They are just so fricken HUGE  I don't like that for some reason


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

irontime said:
			
		

> You are a very rare breed.


That lady cant touch Jolie and u know it.


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

irontime said:
			
		

> They are just so fricken HUGE  I don't like that for some reason


Can u imagine the brain she can give!   Youll become smart as hell!


----------



## irontime (Jun 20, 2005)

Don't get me wrong, if I was single and I had the opportunity then for sure I would go for it (just as you would go for Lita, don't try and bullshit me  ) But I just think they look way out of proportion for her face.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2005)

she's beautiful. eyes, lips AND brain.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2005)

talented, adventurous...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2005)

caring. yeah she's real weird.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> talented, adventurous...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2005)

i like tombraider. lara croft is cool.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 20, 2005)

Reports are that Jim Carrey and Angelina Jolie may star in an untitled romantic comedy at Universal Pictures. The script would be based on a pitch by Gina Wendkos ("The Perfect Man") who will script the idea based on Carrey and Jolie's desire to work together. No details were released surrounding what the pitch may be about. We're just guessing...she's really hot, and he is a goofy dork with no chance to get her. So, he finds a mask, a birthday wish, or talks God into helping him get the woman of all our dreams.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 20, 2005)

Jessica Simpson


----------



## goandykid (Jun 20, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Jessica Simpson



yay someone backd me up.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 20, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> yay someone backd me up.


Although I like this sweater...

I need to see a more scantily clad PIC!!


----------



## goandykid (Jun 20, 2005)

im telling you, watch her new video, she's ina bikini/ jean shorts and takntop the entire time.  She looks amazing


----------



## cappo5150 (Jun 20, 2005)

Aria Giovanni


----------



## Vieope (Jun 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


_I could so bang her. _


----------



## god hand (Jun 20, 2005)

I wonder if John H is gonna.....oh I forgot, he's gay.


----------



## GFR (Jun 20, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> Aria Giovanni


WOW......


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 20, 2005)

a cross between A. Jolie and H. Berry or the entire Dallas Cowboys cheerleaders team


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm gald everybody's already chosen because I'll take whatever I can get!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 20, 2005)

hey Pre, my man, this is for you kid, time to liven this damm thread up a bit!


----------



## irontime (Jun 20, 2005)

This thread has just been named NOT WORK SAFE by the gr81. 
But since I'm at home, nice work my man


----------



## god hand (Jun 21, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> hey Pre, my man, this is for you kid, time to liven this damm thread up a bit!


??????????????????


----------



## irontime (Jun 21, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> ??????????????????


Don't worry junior. I'll tell you what it is when you're older


----------



## cappo5150 (Jun 21, 2005)

Lol


----------



## god hand (Jun 21, 2005)

irontime said:
			
		

> Don't worry junior. I'll tell you what it is when you're older


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 21, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

>


You don't have to be mad...  or scared, of it  

It's going to be alright...

...


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 21, 2005)

Probably J-lo or Jenny Mccarthy.  Jessica Simspon would be nice too.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 21, 2005)

> ??????????????????



what the fucc kind of response is that to have son, is there a problem. god damm pussyfied lil biatch


----------



## irontime (Jun 21, 2005)

Relax Gr8, he's just never seen one before and I think he got a little confused.


----------



## god hand (Jun 21, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> what the fucc kind of response is that to have son, is there a problem. god damm pussyfied lil biatch


WTF? That picture wasnt there when I posted ?????????????????? U must of added this to make me look stupid!      U BITCH! I HATE YOU!


----------



## god hand (Jun 21, 2005)

Unless.......I was at work, and the computer do block out shit


----------



## god hand (Jun 21, 2005)

Either way! You made me look like a damn fool!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## irontime (Jun 21, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> WTF? That picture wasnt there when I posted ?????????????????? U must of added this to make me look stupid!      U BITCH! I HATE YOU!


 Holy shit, now that makes sense. First of all there is no way that he could have added the pics after you posted, you even posted them in your quote. But I have to say, the confused smiley and the question marks right below the vagina is fucking hilarious


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 24, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> what the fucc kind of response is that to have son, is there a problem. god damm pussyfied lil biatch


  another classic gr81 response


----------



## gr81 (Jun 24, 2005)

hey Pre.. tre bien my friend, love the pink, oh boi!!


----------



## SuperFlex (Jun 24, 2005)

Let me go through them all and then I'll pick one!


----------



## irontime (Jun 25, 2005)

Sorry godhand, beat ya to it


----------



## darkt (Jun 25, 2005)

Kelly Brook most defenetly


----------



## gr81 (Jun 26, 2005)

> But I have to say, the confused smiley and the question marks right below the vagina is fucking hilarious





> Sorry godhand, beat ya to it



 Hella funny my man... ha ha ha


----------



## gr81 (Jun 26, 2005)

> Kelly Brook most defenetly



nice pic...you should post a few more of her


----------



## god hand (Jun 26, 2005)

irontime said:
			
		

>


Well...........I think its a pussy.


----------



## irontime (Jun 26, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Well...........I think its a pussy.


Ya, it does kinda look like you


----------



## darkt (Jun 26, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> nice pic...you should post a few more of her











theres like 96 pictures of her here. 
and theres a shit load of other pictures for the around 350 models and actresses

www.skins.be


----------



## 01warrior (Jun 26, 2005)

if i had to pick any girl id have to say my gf i love her and shes gorgeous and isnt aafraid to put out


----------



## GFR (Jun 26, 2005)

01warrior said:
			
		

> if i had to pick any girl id have to say my gf i love her and shes gorgeous and isnt aafraid to put out


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 26, 2005)

01warrior said:
			
		

> if i had to pick any girl id have to say my gf i love her and shes gorgeous and isnt aafraid to put out


You know.... posts like this are honorable but usually require photo evidence to establish proof for the masses


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 26, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> You know.... posts like this are honorable but usually require photo evidence to establish proof for the masses


I 2nd this motion...

If your GF is so hot, she loves to have photos taken while she is naked
(They all do)

So, post them!


----------



## god hand (Oct 5, 2006)

That last one makes my cock want to throw up...


----------



## the nut (Jan 11, 2007)

god hand said:


> There's so many, but I would have to go with Angelina Jolie. Damn I'll bang her!



One with a dick!


----------



## joesmooth20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Sarah Shahi


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 11, 2007)

BigDyl


----------



## seven11 (Jan 11, 2007)

mino lee


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2007)

make sure you take mino from behind...ya never know what the frontal view may reveal...


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 12, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> make sure you take mino from behind...ya never know what the frontal view may reveal...



dont say that. we all want to know the truth with out having to go through the dirty work. let him hit it from the front then report back


----------



## Soul of Sol (Jan 12, 2007)

My GF, I think she is the hottest thing on the planet. 5'5 127 lbs, works out 3 days a week and very very very large bresses. 38E is my new favorite number


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 12, 2007)

condi in the butt no lube


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2007)

*easy one for me!*


----------



## zombul (Jan 12, 2007)

Prince said:


> *easy one for me!*



I love that picture we should post it over and over and over.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2007)

Prince said:


> *easy one for me!*


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 13, 2007)

Oprah,is she the most woman in the world .


----------



## ABCs (Jan 13, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> Oprah,is she the most woman in the world .



Oprah? Don't you know what happens when you fuck Oprah? Watch Chapelle show for details. 

I would fuck Sandra Bullock. I don't know what it is but I think she's gorgeous.


----------



## Pedro TT (Jan 13, 2007)

Her...


----------



## viet_jon (Jan 13, 2007)

wow, 10 out of 10 for above.


----------



## MACCA (Jan 14, 2007)

Who is she pedro TT, excellent call she is beautiful....


----------



## Pedro TT (Jan 14, 2007)

Her name is Nikki Whelan and she's Australian. Here are a few more.









**Ninja Edit**
Here is the link to her personal site 
http://nickywhelan.com.au/index.htm#


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 14, 2007)

The woman from Kenye West's - Gold digger video is super hot! Watch that video and tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## viet_jon (Jan 14, 2007)

Pedro TT said:


> Her name is Nikki Whelan and she's Australian. Here are a few more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, she's hotter than Heidy Klum.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 14, 2007)

Whats wrong with that girls legs???

I don't see below thigh level in any of the pics???

(yes, I am always suspicious)


----------



## Pedro TT (Jan 14, 2007)

viet_jon said:


> Wow, she's hotter than Heidy Klum.



WAYYY hotter. Up there along side Rachel Hunter and Rebecca Romain.


----------



## the nut (Jan 14, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Oprah? Don't you know what happens when you fuck Oprah? Watch Chapelle show for details.
> 
> I would fuck Sandra Bullock. I don't know what it is but I think she's gorgeous.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=825vdII-o0g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTdOXjUdjHY


----------



## motive (Jan 17, 2007)

has anyone mentioned hulk hogans daughter???


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2007)

http://www.keeleyhazell.com/

^ her.


----------



## ffemt (Jan 17, 2007)

Does anyone know of a women that is 4'3" flat head mute and deaf?now thats a real women


----------



## motive (Jan 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> http://www.keeleyhazell.com/
> 
> ^ her.




i second that!


----------



## the nut (Jan 17, 2007)

ffemt said:


> Does anyone know of a women that is 4'3" flat head mute and deaf?now thats a real women



Sweet!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> http://www.keeleyhazell.com/
> 
> ^ her.



too classy for me


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 18, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> too classy for me



If it helps she has a common London accent, lol.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 18, 2007)

I love Jessica Simpson.


----------



## goob (Jan 18, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I love Jessica Simpson.



Well, I was thinking off dumping her, so you could always try your luck while she's on the rebound.


BTW, who's that in your Avatar?


----------



## musclepump (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## the nut (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## viet_jon (Jan 18, 2007)

musclepump said:


>



that reminds me, I had something *important *to do.

BRB.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 18, 2007)

god hand said:


> There's so many, but I would have to go with Angelina Jolie. Damn I'll bang her!


I used to want to bang her-but then she got all screwy with politics. Poor brad Titt. Cant stand him either.

If I could bang anyone: Jennifer Aniston or Penelope Cruz. Or both. At the same time


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 18, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I love Jessica Simpson.


I think Gwen Stephany (sic) is has a prettier face.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 18, 2007)

CHARLIZE THERON in aeon Flux!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 18, 2007)

Ready for this: Olivia Newton John-80 bazillion years ago, when she was dressed like Sandy in the Grease movie.


----------



## viet_jon (Jan 18, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I think *Gwen Stephany* (sic) is has a prettier face.



yuk


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 18, 2007)

viet_jon said:


> yuk


Really?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 18, 2007)

I always liked the chick from Cabin Fever (Cerina Vincent):


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 18, 2007)

Bangin Michelle Tanner x 2 would be quite the fantasy too:


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 18, 2007)

Paula Abdul 20 years ago.


----------



## viet_jon (Jan 18, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Really?



yup, ....

as of late, her face has been getting worse.

When she was with No Doubt, she was okay.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 18, 2007)

Getting old sucks.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> The woman from Kenye West's - Gold digger video is super hot! Watch that video and tell me I'm wrong.








A quick glance at rookie video model Veronica Rodriguez and you???ll understand why she was personally selected by Kanye West to appear in his Hype Williams???directed ???Gold Digger??? video. She???s a deadly combination. The 22-year-old???s long blonde hair and doll baby???s face make her adorable. Her *34D-24-39* measurements make her incredible. She inspires the ogle phrase ???there must be something in the water.??? In Veronica???s case, it???s something near the water. The murda Mexican is a product of the Bay Area???s Latino community (born in Salinas and currently living in San José), but is a die-hard representative of the whole Yay. ???I love the Bay Area, so I hope someday someone else blows up from the Bay so I can be in the first [comeback] video,??? she says. ???I didn???t know that people didn???t know who [Bay rappers] were. They???d be like, ???What!? E-40???s still around???????​


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 18, 2007)

^ Thank you Mino...I'm sweating. That's a woman. Somebody hose me down.... hahaha


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 18, 2007)

I'd bang Gwen Stefani if we met spontaneously in a dark room while drunk.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I'd bang Gwen Stefani if we met spontaneously in a dark room while drunk.



Do you often hang out in dark rooms. I prefer dungeons and caves.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 18, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Bangin Michelle Tanner x 2 would be quite the fantasy too:



That shit isnt real is it?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 18, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> That shit isnt real is it?


 
I think they are. I've seen them in a bunch of different places.


----------



## viet_jon (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 18, 2007)

Seeing them like that is like seeing my nieces.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 18, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> Paula Abdul 20 years ago.



olsen twins 20 years ago


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 18, 2007)

CRASHMAN said:


> olsen twins 20 years ago


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 19, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Seeing them like that is like seeing my nieces.



I really hope your nieces dont wear "tops" like those...


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Do you often hang out in dark rooms. I prefer dungeons and caves.



Either are good.

Its more likely id be walking around castle ruins at 2 in the morning though .

I do that a lot. It cant be healthy.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 19, 2007)

Jessica Biel was looking hot at the Golden Globes this year, her glute section was in top shape....

I saw Radha Mitchell in a movie tonight, she's a little cutie too..


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> That shit isnt real is it?



no way are they real. those girls dont have titties like those


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## juggernaut (Jan 20, 2007)

Here's a trio: all those star girls from the TV show Las Vegas. Omigod, they're all 11s.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 20, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I really hope your nieces dont wear "tops" like those...


 
No!
I remember seeing these little angels on TV, now to see them dress like that......


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jan 26, 2007)

little wing


----------



## KentDog (Jan 26, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> Here's a trio: all those star girls from the TV show Las Vegas. Omigod, they're all 11s.


I agree with Nikki Cox and the girl who plays Sam. Those girls are smokin.


----------



## KentDog (Jan 26, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I always liked the chick from Cabin Fever (Cerina Vincent):


Oh man, this girl has got a slamming body. I was so jealous when Shawn from Boy Meets World got to bang her in Cabin Fever.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 26, 2007)

KentDog said:


> Oh man, this girl has got a slamming body. I was so jealous when Shawn from Boy Meets World got to bang her in Cabin Fever.


 
Naw Shawn was hooking up with that blonde chick in the movie. The dude that banged this chick was that dude with the long hair. Cerina Vincent is also the chick who always walks around naked in Not Another Teen Movie.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 27, 2007)

I wanna to do the Golden Girls.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 27, 2007)

ALBOB said:


> I wanna to do the Golden Girls.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 27, 2007)

ALBOB said:


> I wanna to do the Golden Girls.



Socially speaking Albob that's kinda age prohibited ... your too old for young pussy like that.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 27, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Naw Shawn was hooking up with that blonde chick in the movie. The dude that banged this chick was that dude with the long hair. Cerina Vincent is also the chick who always walks around naked in Not Another Teen Movie.


 
Maybe I'm wrong. I did another search of her and it does look like its Shawn hittin it. I guess I didn't watch the whole movie. My mistake.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 27, 2007)

ALBOB said:


> I wanna to do the Golden Girls.


fucking necrophiliac


----------



## the nut (Jan 27, 2007)

You want our demands? Airplay, 67 copies of Moby Dick, a giant baby bottle, football helmet filled with cottage cheese, and naked pictures of Bea Arthur.


----------



## goob (Jan 27, 2007)

the nut said:


> You want our demands? Airplay, 67 copies of Moby Dick, a giant baby bottle, football helmet filled with cottage cheese, and naked pictures of Bea Arthur.



I got a giant helmet filled with cheese, but it ain't for you....


----------



## americanwit (Jan 30, 2007)

Svetlana


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 30, 2007)

americanwit said:


> Svetlana


 
That bitch ass some big ass freaky black almost shark-like eyes. Nice body though.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 30, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> That bitch ass some big ass freaky black almost shark-like eyes. Nice body though.



Russian women have those big beautiful eyes.  I love them.  She is fuckin gorgeous.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## LT81 (Feb 2, 2007)

Sofia Vergara....Uuhhhhhhh.


----------



## LT81 (Feb 2, 2007)

www.sofiavergara.com


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2007)

Denise Milani

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AP-XdQ13J3E


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2007)

Birthdate: April 24th.  
Astrological Sign:  Taurus 
Birthplace: Czech Republic  
Now Living:  Los Angeles  
Occupation: Physical Therapist  
Breast Size: *I'm All Natural 34DD* 
Height: 5'4" 
Waist 19 
Hip 34 
Eyes: Hazel 
Shoe Size:  5 
Dress Size: 0


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2007)

*Norma Carrasquilla*


----------



## LT81 (Feb 3, 2007)

Yup she can get too!!!


----------



## KentDog (Feb 3, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Maybe I'm wrong. I did another search of her and it does look like its Shawn hittin it. I guess I didn't watch the whole movie. My mistake.


Yeah, they started out with different girls but ended up together after their boyfriend/girlfriend got that disease. I like that they make her the naked girl in movies.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 4, 2007)

the nut said:


> You want our demands? Airplay, 67 copies of Moby Dick, a giant baby bottle, football helmet filled with cottage cheese, and naked pictures of Bea Arthur.



Nice reference!


----------



## the nut (Feb 5, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Denise Milani


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 5, 2007)

Eva Mendez




​


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 5, 2007)

This hot girl from Brazil. Gulp.


----------



## the nut (Feb 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Eva Mendez
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I became a fan of her bush in Training Day!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Jessica Alba would be alright too I suppose*


----------



## the nut (Feb 5, 2007)

She dosen't even need to be mentioned, she's above all others.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 5, 2007)

the nut said:


> I became a fan of her bush in Training Day!


----------



## LT81 (Feb 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


>



Her bush??I remember the movie but don't remember see'n the beaver.....


----------



## the nut (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## LT81 (Feb 7, 2007)

Well ok,talk bout payn attention to detail,tahnks alot bud,now I gotta go see the movie again


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 7, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Denise Milani
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AP-XdQ13J3E



her face is lovely but her boobs make her look like a dirty cartoon.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 8, 2007)

not that i would i'm just saying.... she's sexy.


----------



## danny81 (Feb 17, 2007)

my opinion. is girls wiwth big fat bootys and big tits and small waist. not big and masculine like that cheerleader.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2007)

Danny, your fast becoming my favorite poster.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> my opinion. is girls wiwth big fat bootys and big tits and small waist. *not big and masculine like that cheerleader*.


 
What cheerleader? Hope you're not talking about Salma.


----------



## danny81 (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks min0 lee. im talking about that one on the first page.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2007)

*Her?*






[/quote]


----------



## danny81 (Feb 17, 2007)

yes. if she wasnt so jackd i wud hink shes hot. im not saying shes ugly just not that hot


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 17, 2007)

Little Wing said:


>



I have loved her since that movie.

I wish shed show some skin like that again..


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I have loved her since that movie.
> 
> *I wish shed show some skin like that again*..


I'll look for a link that shows her naked......maybe tomorrow, it's late now.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 26, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I have loved her since that movie.
> 
> I wish shed show some skin like that again..



mmmmm


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 26, 2007)

I've always liked "Heidi" from Home Improvement too:


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 1, 2007)

http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/1167700897/Nicole_Rocks_Your_Socks


----------



## basskiller (Mar 4, 2007)

My wifey.. now if only I could talk her into it.. I would be happy


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## the nut (Mar 5, 2007)

basskiller said:


> My wifey..




Me too!


----------



## beaverdime68 (Mar 23, 2007)

Its a tie... Rose McGowan, Jessica Alba and Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## Lazic (Apr 1, 2007)

Hm,  it really hard question..


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh yeah  Jennifer Love Hewitt!  Pity thats a bad picture.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 2, 2007)

god hand said:


> There's so many, but I would have to go with Angelina Jolie. Damn I'll bang her!



I'd bang myself.


----------



## LT81 (Apr 3, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nicole Rocks Your Socks - NothingToxic.com



 Looks like the same moves that the girls at "Your support your single moms" clubs use.Diffently hot and worthwhile though..


----------



## LT81 (Apr 3, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I'd bang myself.



 You they make toys that can fix that.....


----------



## DontStop (Apr 4, 2007)

No need for toys.
Palmela.


----------



## LT81 (Apr 4, 2007)

DontStop said:


> No need for toys.
> Palmela.



 Oh you know Palmela too....Damn that chick gets around


----------



## DontStop (Apr 5, 2007)

christ I know
What a slut


----------



## LT81 (Apr 5, 2007)

DontStop said:


> christ I know
> What a slut



 Doesn't make her a bad girl though,but wait a minute...I think your confused cause I have a feelin you might have met 2 maybe 3 of "Palmela's Sisters".And not Palmela herself.They all get down like that......


----------



## DontStop (Apr 5, 2007)

I've seen many a-palmela in my time.


----------



## LT81 (Apr 5, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I've seen many a-palmela in my time.



 Well maybe I'm wrong then,but hey Nobodys perfect.If you did in fact use Palmela,then God bless you....Thats a pretty aggressive approach,but hey to each one's own....HA


----------



## Plateau_Max (Apr 13, 2007)

God Hand's mom, still.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 29, 2007)

sexyness.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 29, 2007)

Post a pic of her ass to prove your point.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 29, 2007)

lol a pic of whose ass? cause for my pic i got lots


----------



## Plateau_Max (Apr 30, 2007)

In all seriousness though, I'm gonna have to say DontStop... that's my choice.  I'm not too big on famous women for some reason.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 30, 2007)

DiGiTaL said:


> lol here you go. Since u asked so nicely.
> I even zoomed in through the pants and got the picture of the golden spot
> 
> 
> Lol if anyone wants all her photos i got her entire collection



Best post ever!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (May 4, 2007)

DiGiTaL said:


> lol here you go. Since u asked so nicely.
> I even zoomed in through the pants and got the picture of the golden spot
> 
> 
> Lol if anyone wants all her photos i got her entire collection


Well, it's not a great ass, I think, but then again, it's only 1 photo, I suggest you post a couple more of her ass, just to make sure.


----------



## al_wood81 (Jan 16, 2008)

it would be glori-anne gilbert


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 17, 2008)

Jessica Simpson.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jan 17, 2008)

DontStop and her bottomless trench of a vagina.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> DontStop and her bottomless trench of a vagina.



Atleast you know she won't be a dead fish in bed.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jan 17, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Atleast you know she won't be a dead fish in bed.



I don't know about that, 42 in 4 years, seems like not a lot of people bothered to come back for seconds.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 17, 2008)

Agreed


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> I don't know about that, 42 in 4 years, seems like not a lot of people bothered to come back for seconds.



Never thought of it like that...


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 17, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> DontStop and her bottomless trench of a vagina.



Ouch!  Vicious.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> I don't know about that, 42 in 4 years, seems like not a lot of people bothered to come back for seconds.



_Damn..._


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> I don't know about that, 42 in 4 years, seems like not a lot of people bothered to come back for seconds.




HAHAHA..... Awesome I love it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> HAHAHA..... Awesome I love it.



Vicious?  Sure.  True?  Absolutely.


----------



## NeverEnough (Mar 3, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I've always liked "Heidi" from Home Improvement too:



heidi wins


----------



## NeverEnough (Mar 3, 2008)

a few that i would deeeefffiinitely bang...

umm yes...




umm yes...




umm yes...




umm yes...




and umm...hell yes...


----------



## Mista (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## the other half (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## jesse977 (Mar 15, 2008)

Angelina Jolie is really skinny and has no ass, tits, and legs. She has a beautiful face.. but I like tits and ass. Ive seen tons of drop dead gorgeous girls here L.A.. Venice beach on a Sunday morning you cant beat that


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 15, 2008)

No tits? Credibility zero alert.


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 15, 2008)

Double post. Delete please.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 15, 2008)

jesse977 said:


> Angelina Jolie is really skinny and has no ass, tits, and legs. She has a beautiful face.. but I like tits and ass. Ive seen tons of drop dead gorgeous girls here L.A.. Venice beach on a Sunday morning you cant beat that



Are you sure you're straight?


----------



## Metallibanger (Mar 15, 2008)

*å????çŽ???çŽ²*​


----------



## NeverEnough (Mar 15, 2008)

no


lol jk...i can see where ur comin at with LL but not enough c~u~r~v~e~s


----------



## Metallibanger (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 16, 2008)

Jaime Eason


----------



## stephfanny (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd strap on a huge dildo and bend Little Wing over a desk and take her hard up the ass until she begged me to stop and she'd promise to leave me alone and stop sending me harassing private messages and stop spreading all kinds of crappy stuff about me on this site. Just be cause i love every aspect of sex and i love to talk about it and love flirting, doesn't mean I am not a human being that should NOT be treated the way she has treated me. I think she's just a jealous bitch that needs to get boned up the ass to treat her some manners!

Stephie


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2008)

stephfanny said:


> I'd strap on a huge dildo and bend Little Wing over a desk and take her hard up the ass until she begged me to stop and she'd promise to leave me alone and stop sending me harassing private messages and stop spreading all kinds of crappy stuff about me on this site. Just be cause i love every aspect of sex and i love to talk about it and love flirting, doesn't mean I am not a human being that should NOT be treated the way she has treated me. I think she's just a jealous bitch that needs to get boned up the ass to treat her some manners!
> 
> Stephie




apparently i'm not the only one who thinks you were dragging the image of this place down. the pics are gone aren't they? and all i had the power to do was voice my opinion. people who agreed with me removed them. this is not a porn site as Prince has said so many times, and i don't click the photo gallery link to see slutty pics but what members have posted new progress pics. 

the first pm between us _you_ sent telling me to get off the steroids. and btw. my daughter is really good with photoshop and was fixing one of your pics for you because i asked her to so you could have it up and not look like you're sitting in one of those scummy booths guys jack off in.





she wasn't done yet but the cleaned up background makes it look a little less cheesy whore don't you think?

ps i don't do gratuitous girl on girl to get attention from men. i get plenty just being myself. nothing against anal or mango i just prefer my partners to have a bit more class and dignity.

a jealous woman would not have encouraged you to keep the blue lingerie pic up or had this one fixed for you. sorry you cannot figure out that i'm simply trying to not have this place become just one more whorehouse on the internet. if you want that go elsewhere.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 21, 2008)

its officially a cat fight...... and I got my money on the hot mom


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks.


----------



## stephfanny (Mar 21, 2008)

Do you know who took the pics down? I did. I took them down myself because you were harrassing me through pm's and through comments. I see that this forum has made up supposed facts about me flashing my crotch and showing my tits. I never posted anything of a sort, The closet was the picture a friend of mine took on a beach and it was tastefully done so that even though i was nude, everything was shadowed. You on the other hand, posted several pics showing completely bare breasts and some other members did as well. One showed a girl laying on her belly and her pussy was completely viewable. So the real question of double standard is WHY DID YOU CHOOSE TO PICK ON ME TO HARRASS when I did nothing that hadn't already been deemed through allowance as acceptable? I did not approach the threshold of your pics or those of others. I think it comes down to the fact that you do not like me...which is fine.

I am sorry I stooped your level in my previous post. I only did so because you have hurt my feelings and i can't believe you as still complaining about me DAYS after I have taken everything down. You win, I just want you to stop, you vindictive little...never mind.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 21, 2008)

No you didn't, I removed them a few days ago!


----------



## SYN (Mar 21, 2008)

stephfanny said:


> Do you know who took the pics down? I did. I took them down myself because you were harrassing me through pm's and through comments. I see that this forum has made up supposed facts about me flashing my crotch and showing my tits. I never posted anything of a sort, The closet was the picture a friend of mine took on a beach and it was tastefully done so that even though i was nude, everything was shadowed. You on the other hand, posted several pics showing completely bare breasts and some other members did as well. One showed a girl laying on her belly and her pussy was completely viewable. So the real question of double standard is WHY DID YOU CHOOSE TO PICK ON ME TO HARRASS when I did nothing that hadn't already been deemed through allowance as acceptable? I did not approach the threshold of your pics or those of others. I think it comes down to the fact that you do not like me...which is fine.
> 
> I am sorry I stooped your level in my previous post. I only did so because you have hurt my feelings and i can't believe you as still complaining about me DAYS after I have taken everything down. You win, I just want you to stop, you vindictive little...never mind.



Ok. Don't take this as me ganging up on you with anybody. Neither me or my mom dislike you. She's not trying to hurt your feelings, cut you down, belittle you, or whatever you think she is. I know she can come off as rash and she doesn't always put things in the most gentle of terms.  

Sometimes it's hard to see things as they are, but really, all she was doing was trying to save you from getting your feelings hurt *worse*, and getting bashed by everyone on this site.  She's been here _a lot_ longer than you have, so she's seen enough to know how the game goes.  And she's right. The same crowd that's gonna stare and oogle your pics is going to cut you down for them latter. She's seen a lot of women here have that happen to them, and she just doesn't want to see another one. 



> One showed a girl laying on her belly and her pussy was completely viewable.





> con??·tent1 (k??n't??•nt') pronunciation
> n.
> 
> 1. Something contained, as in a receptacle. Often used in the plural: the contents of my desk drawer; the contents of an aerosol can.
> ...





> con??·text (k??n't??•kst') pronunciation
> n.
> 
> 1. The part of a text or statement that surrounds a particular word or passage and determines its meaning.
> 2. The circumstances in which an event occurs; a setting.



There is a very big difference between those two words. You can take a picture of a naked chick with her bug hanging out, and she will look like a big whore.  But you can also take a pic of a naked chick with her bug hanging out, and it could be a beautiful artsy, classy picture. 

I didn't see many of your pics before 'you' took them down. But the one in the dressing room looked trashy. That's not a "personal attack" and I'm not saying anything against you. It was the context of the picture that made it trashy. 

I liked the one on the beach, and the one with the blue lingerie. They didn't make you look like a peace of meat. Some of your other ones however, did. There's artistic nude, and trashy nude. You had some of both but the trashy far out-weighed the class.

And as for my mother 'attacking' you in private messages....She showed them to me. And you're definitely full of shit on that one.


----------



## SYN (Mar 21, 2008)

Jodi said:


> No you didn't, I removed them a few days ago!



lmfao.  Burn.


----------



## Rubes (Mar 21, 2008)

catfight someone get the popcorn


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2008)

I laid down an infraction.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I laid down an infraction.



Was it for posting the pictures or for taking them down before you got a chance to see them?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I laid down an infraction.




if stephfanny got 1 for that post she doesn't deserve it. i wish i had gotten my point across with a lot more delicacy and diplomacy. i saw what i thought looked like porn spam and i never stopped once to consider her feelings. i think her comment was just a bit of tit for tat. i reported it cuz i really have no interest in a forum catfight but neither did she when i called her a skank etc.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 22, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> if stephfanny got 1 for that post she doesn't deserve it. i wish i had gotten my point across with a lot more delicacy and diplomacy. i saw what i thought looked like porn spam and i never stopped once to consider her feelings. i think her comment was just a bit of tit for tat. i reported it cuz i really have no interest in a forum catfight but neither did she when i called her a skank etc.


Ahhh, come on not even a little hair tugging and clothes ripping?


----------



## sensamilia (Mar 22, 2008)

how u post pics?


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 23, 2008)

Reporting posts of your antagonist in a discussion.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 23, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Reporting posts of your antagonist in a discussion.



your definition of "discussion" is faulty.


----------



## al_wood81 (May 20, 2008)

either glori anne gilbert or ewa sonnet


----------



## al_wood81 (May 20, 2008)

*pamela*



soxmuscle said:


> Atleast you know she won't be a dead fish in bed.



who wantst to get hepititus from her???? anybody??? not me...


----------



## al_wood81 (May 20, 2008)

*fake*



AKIRA said:


> That shit isnt real is it?



no its been proven to be a fake.


----------



## bigbuc (May 29, 2008)

jessica alba


----------



## tomuchgear (May 29, 2008)

my wife lol. as for movie star and all that michelle phiefer in batman returns.


----------



## goob (May 29, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> my wife lol. as for movie star and all that michelle phiefer in batman returns.


 
Ok, she's left the room.  You can answer honestly now....


----------



## tomuchgear (May 29, 2008)

no really like i said my wife is it for me. i have been with other women, prior to my wife. she is perfect to me. if i were to bang some one in the movie industry i stick to michelle piefer in batman.


----------



## goob (May 29, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> no really like i said my wife is it for me. i have been with other women, prior to my wife. she is perfect to me. if i were to bang some one in the movie industry i stick to michelle piefer in batman.


 
I already said, she's not watching. You are free to say anyone. 

And what is Michelle Pfiefer putting in Batman? "I'll use my Bat dildo"


----------



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2008)

I'd bang tomuchgear's wife as well


----------



## goob (May 29, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I'd bang tomuchgear's wife as well


 
I did.  Best $18 I've ever spent.  I even got a cooked breakfast afterwards.

Tip: She does a loyalty discount.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2008)

Damnit, I should have waited to use my Liar Liar joke...


----------



## goob (May 29, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Damnit, I should have waited to use my Liar Liar joke...


 
I though you used it in your sig???


----------



## tomuchgear (May 29, 2008)

ouch damn what the hell, i am just gettin ripped on today. well so guys how was she. yup she is pretty freakin hot. i am a lucky man. oh and by the way boog she doesnt read any thing i type on here


----------



## goob (May 29, 2008)

Damn.  How did you know saying my name backwards is the only way to vanquish me?


----------



## al_wood81 (May 29, 2008)

*ouch*

am i the only one here is is compleaty insane


----------



## al_wood81 (May 29, 2008)

*groovy*

like i said before  glori anne gilbert or ewa sonnet total babes.  any objections?


----------



## tomuchgear (May 29, 2008)

nice goob couldnt think of any thing else. i thought bout calling soxmuscle coxmuscle but didnt see much point.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> nice goob couldnt think of any thing else. i thought bout calling soxmuscle coxmuscle but didnt see much point.



my cock muscle is 12 inches long, true story, check my sig.

...and for the record, your wife loved all 12 inches of me, plus the extra inch from clinching my butt cheeks as hard as I could


----------



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2008)

No, but in all seriousness, if you truly would rather have sex with your wife than any other woman in the world, you've found quite the lady.  Good for you, and I'm 100% serious.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 30, 2008)

ya i am a lucky man. before i got married i never understood how some one could say that. now after five years i understand. thanks for compliment by the way sox.


----------



## goob (May 30, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> No, but in all seriousness, if you truly would rather have sex with your wife than any other woman in the world, you've found quite the lady. Good for you, and I'm 100% serious.


 
Agreed, thats hard to find.  Good stuff toomuchgear.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 30, 2008)

thanks goob.


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 31, 2008)

awww! thats so sweet!


----------



## Hoglander (May 31, 2008)

I would like a lizard alien bitch to fuck. After that maybe I could be a legal alien on her planet. I'd like to check out the lizard home world. A plus is that lizard bitches aren't fat and they are smart. So far I've only been to first base with one. There is no second base, BTW.


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> I would like a lizard alien bitch to fuck. After that maybe I could be a legal alien on her planet. I'd like to check out the lizard home world. A plus is that lizard bitches aren't fat and they are smart. So far I've only been to first base with one. There is no second base, BTW.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 1, 2008)

DOMS said:


>



CTRL+ALT+DEL?

I haven't read that comic in ages.


----------



## UrinalCakeEater (Jun 25, 2008)

well. its hard for me to choose just one because i like all kinds of girls. so heres my top ten.

10  Eddie Winslow (god, he is a man's man)
9    Carl Winslow
8    Jenny Finch (the pitcher, and ill be the cather. wink wink.
7    Kevin McCalister
6    Harriete Winslow
5    Gus Polinski
4    tonya harding
3    hot guy #3
2    i just came from Gus polinski
1    and the winner is............
































anyone with a dick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mista (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 26, 2008)

yikes!


----------



## petev (Jun 26, 2008)

...bump...?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 26, 2008)

petev said:


> ...bump...?







Hump!


----------



## tallcall (Jul 5, 2008)

UrinalCakeEater said:


> well. its hard for me to choose just one because i like all kinds of girls. so heres my top ten.
> 
> 10  Eddie Winslow (god, he is a man's man)
> 9    Carl Winslow
> ...



I like you!


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shhhhh... you got a very sexy body ..... I iwll bang britney ....


----------



## rick22 (Jul 13, 2008)

for me it has to be Charlize Theron for sure.. i just love her... shes gorgeous...


----------



## heliboy (Jul 16, 2008)

__________________


----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2008)

Prince said:


>




ok. i'll ask the question on everyone's minds. what does the Mrs. think of your little obsession?  or is it like the old thing couples do you each have a free go ahead if you can ever get with your dream guy/girl


----------



## Built (Jul 17, 2008)

Little Wing, here's my take on these things:

You can get your appetite anywhere, just as long as you eat at home.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> ok. i'll ask the question on everyone's minds. what does the Mrs. think of your little obsession?  or is it like the old thing couples do you each have a free go ahead if you can ever get with your dream guy/girl



Well, actually there is no longer a "Mrs.", I am single, and no not because of my obsession with Jamie Eason.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2008)

Built said:


> Little Wing, here's my take on these things:
> 
> You can get your appetite anywhere, just as long as you eat at home.



agreed.


----------



## Built (Jul 17, 2008)

I never saw the point in worrying about someone's _fantasies_. 

I mean shit, why borrow trouble?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2008)

Prince said:


> Well, actually there is no longer a "Mrs.", I am single, and no not because of my obsession with Jamie Eason.






okay who knows Jamie enough to hook Rob up


----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2008)

Built said:


> I never saw the point in worrying about someone's _fantasies_.
> 
> I mean shit, why borrow trouble?



when i'm with a guy my fantasies usually focus on him. to me imagining sex even with Jonathan Rhys Meyers say, who i think is awesome, just isn't anywhere near as hot as thinking of something i can really have. not sure if that makes me a romantic or a realist.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2008)

males and females are very different though.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 17, 2008)

Not enough ass on the chick above IMO.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 17, 2008)

Prince said:


> Well, actually there is no longer a "Mrs.", I am single, and no not because of my obsession with Jamie Eason.



sorry dude. thats sucks.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Not enough ass on the chick above IMO.



*keep in mind she is a 'fitness chick' and all of the pics are taken while she is very lean, most females would not have much of an ass at that level of leanness.*


----------



## Built (Jul 17, 2008)

Built said:


> I never saw the point in worrying about someone's _fantasies_.
> 
> I mean shit, why borrow trouble?
> 
> ...



Sure, when I'm WITH him, but when I'm not at home I'm not blind. I'm married, not DEAD! 



Prince said:


> males and females are very different though.



Not so very different. Not always.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 18, 2008)

_"The day we stop looking Charlie, is the day we die."_
- Al Pacino, Scent of a Woman


----------



## Arnold (Jul 18, 2008)

btw, I would *love* to see "off season" pics of Jamie, I bet she looks great with a little bit of meat on her!


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 18, 2008)

Prince said:


> _"The day we stop looking Charlie, is the day we die."_
> - Al Pacino, Scent of a Woman



I always loved that line.....especially since Al's character was blind.


----------



## Metallibanger (Jul 18, 2008)

*Real female curves*

Look at those hips


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jul 18, 2008)

Prince said:


> Well, actually there is no longer a "Mrs.", I am single, and no not because of my obsession with Jamie Eason.


sorry to hear that............
so your a single man, huh?  lol jk!


----------



## fufu (Jul 19, 2008)

I've seen so many pictures of Jamie Eason on this website that I have lost all visual interest in looking at her. Just blank white space as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't tire of Jamie's pics.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 19, 2008)

fufu said:


> ost all visual interest in looking at her.


That's how it starts....then the PM's to TallCall.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 19, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> That's how it starts....then the PM's to TallCall.



Min0 tells the truth


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## DaMayor (Jul 19, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> That's how it starts....then the PM's to TallCall.



 ....ain't that sweet.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## DaMayor (Jul 19, 2008)

ain't that *SAWEEEET*!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2008)

could you imagine walking into a strip joint and finding Jamie there as a stripper?  

I would be so broke...I would just pay to have her the entire night!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2008)

*ONE OF MY FAVS:*


----------



## Built (Jul 19, 2008)

Prince said:


> *ONE OF MY FAVS:*


Why Rob, do you have a foot fetish?


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> That's how it starts....then the PM's to TallCall.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 20, 2008)

Built said:


> Why Rob, do you have a foot fetish?



no, an Ass fetish (females only).


----------



## tallcall (Jul 21, 2008)

Prince said:


> no, an Ass fetish (females only).


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Jul 21, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>



ooohhhh, nice!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## stew2k8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Brooke Hogen all the way


----------



## Aaron111 (Sep 14, 2008)

My Wife Angelina Jolie


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 14, 2008)

Aaron111 said:


> My Wife Angelina Jolie



But would you use fish oil as lubricant?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 14, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> But would you use fish oil as lubricant?


----------



## Aaron111 (Sep 14, 2008)

That's an amazing inclusion did you that *fish oil increases libido *by 50% and your erection flows like Nigara    "Im applauding that your earnest reply"


----------



## stew2k8 (Sep 15, 2008)

stew2k8 said:


> Brooke Hogen all the way


----------



## Shae2K3 (Nov 7, 2008)

For me: Candice Michelle.


----------



## tristanj (Nov 17, 2008)

I could bang all the women that you guys have mentioned earlier, if all of them are hotties. I would bang Carmen Luvana and Lindsay Lohan for myself.


----------



## zeek (Aug 26, 2009)

jennifer love hewitt for sure!!!


----------



## yeksetm (Aug 26, 2009)

I pray to god my wife doesn't read this!! But i would bang 

1) Her best friend
2) Her other best friend and her identical twin sister

I just want to throw this out there just in case " I love you honey".


----------



## zeek (Aug 26, 2009)

to you have pics of them so maybe we could agree with you.....lol


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 26, 2009)

yeksetm said:


> I pray to god my wife doesn't read this!! But i would bang
> 
> 1) Her best friend
> 2) Her other best friend and her identical twin sister
> ...



dead man walking right here.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 26, 2009)

my mom


----------



## CORUM (Aug 26, 2009)

yeksetm said:


> I pray to god my wife doesn't read this!! But i would bang
> 
> 1) Her best friend
> 2) Her other best friend and her identical twin sister
> ...





BRO YOU GOT BALLS OF STEEL!!!! to say something like that


----------



## KelJu (Aug 26, 2009)

All I can think about is the perfect ass of the waitress that works in the bar that my coworkers and I drink at almost everyday after work. I couldn't handle it anymore and finally just told the girl tonight that her ass is flawless. Oddly  enough, she didn't take offense to the statement and ate it up. She spent more time working our table afterward. My life's mission as of now is to stick my penis in her. An ass like that was meant for penises be be stuck in.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 27, 2009)

*Lucy Pinder*











Can i get a "PHWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAARR"?


----------



## Perdido (Aug 27, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 27, 2009)

Any or all of these ladies:

Jo Garcia





Misa Campo





Katerina Stikoudi





yyyyup...


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 27, 2009)

How about Kaylee Carver? Any fans in the house aside from me? Sorry I'm too lazy to get a photo off the net.


----------



## irishteen (Aug 28, 2009)

cheryl cole http://www.celeb-ratings.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/cheryl-cole1.jpg

But min0 wud probably be more into the males so this thread isnt for him


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2009)

I would bang Irishteens father, I heard he was a bitch anyway.



AKIRA said:


>



I put it back.


----------



## irishteen (Aug 29, 2009)

Good one. NOT go back to the farm you'l find enough hole for you there


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 29, 2009)

irishteen said:


> Good one. NOT go back to the farm you'l find enough hole for you there


English, use the kings English. 
I can't understand gibberish.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 29, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> English, use the kings English.
> I can't understand gibberish.



fuck the kings english. danny81 made more sense than this kid. id be happy if he could put a sentence together at a 5th grade reading level.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 29, 2009)

irishteen said:


> Good one. NOT go back to the farm you'l find enough hole for you there




So what does it feel like to join a website, and then find out that even on the internet, everybody hates you?


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 30, 2009)

KelJu said:


> So what does it feel like to join a website, and then find out that even on the internet, everybody hates you?



well put.


----------



## irishteen (Aug 30, 2009)

One things for sure I can eat your mother out every night bio-chem and min0 why dont you go suck a cock thats the type of thing you like


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 30, 2009)

irishteen said:


> One things for sure I can eat your mother out every night bio-chem and min0 why dont you go suck a cock thats the type of thing you like



knock yourself out kid. If middle aged women are your thing have at it. one word of caution though. my father is the jealous type and is a hell of a shot with rifles and handguns.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 30, 2009)

What's the matter Irishteeny? 
Dads a drunk who can't get it hard and mom is the village whore who has no time for you?


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 30, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> What's the matter Irishteeny?
> Dads a drunk who can't get it hard and mom is the village whore who has no time for you?



the fact his dad can no longer get it hard is probably a good thing for irishteen now a days


----------



## DiGiTaL (Aug 30, 2009)

Vanessa Hudgens.....the more nudes she posts the more I want her.

You ladies should learn from her.


----------



## Built (Aug 30, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> Vanessa Hudgens.....the more nudes she posts the more I want her.
> 
> You ladies should learn from her.


It's true.

All I have to do is walk around the house naked to pull hubby away from the tv. I swear he has radar for it: 
<boobie alert> "What, where... " <scans area, locks target, initiates launch sequence...>


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 30, 2009)

Are the Vanessa Hudgens pictures anywhere?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 31, 2009)

Hehe, launch sequence


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 31, 2009)

Built said:


> It's true.
> 
> All I have to do is walk around the house naked to pull hubby away from the tv. I swear he has radar for it:
> <boobie alert> "What, where... " <scans area, locks target, initiates launch sequence...>


hmmm...I'd kinda like to see what it is your husband sees...you know...for purely scientific research of course....


So...seeing that hot movie stars / internet hotties...are a dime a dozen....how about any good looking, sexy, fit clean and willing woman in close proximity? Where I'm at  right now...but of a stretch...


----------



## Perdido (Aug 31, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...how about any good looking, sexy, fit clean and willing woman in close proximity?



I'm suspecting most guys posting in this thread in reality might not even have standards as high as the ones you've posted


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 31, 2009)

rahaas said:


> I'm suspecting most guys posting in this thread in reality might not even have standards as high as the ones you've posted



thats only because women with these standards don't want anything to do with IM men.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 31, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> how about any good looking, sexy, fit clean and willing woman in close proximity? Where I'm at  right now...



Here you go.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Built (Aug 31, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Hehe, launch sequence



Glad you liked that. 



Burner02 said:


> hmmm...I'd kinda like to see what it is your husband sees...you know...for purely scientific research of course....


 

Nice try though; I'm all about supporting scientific studies, it did at least have a snowball's chance in Hell.


----------



## irishteen (Sep 1, 2009)

How long did it take you to come up with that min0 ? 

It was pathetic 

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm yes i love middle aged women especially min0's because I know whatever happens I'll do a better job then his father (he has a mini) did and anyway Id say she would be delighted for another child running around the house especially seen as she see's how her other son turned out (min0) 

Its a pitty he's an ugly cunt  heard he was inbred


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 1, 2009)

irishteen said:


> How long did it take you to come up with that min0 ?
> 
> It was pathetic
> 
> ...



Well it didn't take as long as your masterpiece there...

OK, you bore..good bye kid.


----------



## Skinneykid (Sep 1, 2009)

that chick is a bit to square jawed for my standards but hmm denise richards might just pull it off, we all have our quirks


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 1, 2009)

irishteen said:


> How long did it take you to come up with that min0 ?
> 
> It was pathetic
> 
> ...



holy hell kid. are you for real? you really need to do a better job on your put downs.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 1, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> holy hell kid. are you for real? you really need to do a better job on your put downs.


That was a put down? 
I actually took it as a compliment.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 1, 2009)

If I was going to do a good job of putting minO down it would require a nice dinner and a lot of lube


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 1, 2009)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> If I was going to do a good job of putting minO down it would require a nice dinner and a lot of lube



im sure mino would be gentle with you the first time


----------



## irishteen (Sep 2, 2009)

Well then maybe you can take this as a complement aswell.
Tell your mother I'll be over later and for her not to worry her next child wont turn out as bad as you did.

She seemed extremely sad last night


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 2, 2009)

This thread is pissing me off now, everybody has been insulting everybody else in here so can't really blame anybody. We've all had some fun, we've all thrown some feces, now is the time to look at pictures of scantily-clad women as God intended for this thread. 

Just shut the fuck up, the lot of you. If i see any post in this thread not containing at least one pair of tits, or containing another insult, the Mod-Hammer will be swung.

Now get on with it. Look, i'll even start you off.


----------



## Newt (Sep 23, 2009)

Anyone named Jessica; Alba, Biel, Simpson, Rabbit, whoever.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 23, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Just shut the fuck up, the lot of you. If i see any post in this thread not containing at least one pair of tits, or containing another insult, the Mod-Hammer will be swung.
























I just had to.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 23, 2009)

Where are the damned tits, bio? TITS i say! You can put your middle finger wherever you like!


----------



## suprfast (Sep 24, 2009)

Natalie Portman.  I am in love with her.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 24, 2009)

suprfast said:


> Natalie Portman.  I am in love with her.



me too...  Nice!


----------



## suprfast (Sep 24, 2009)

I told my wife i would leave her for Natalie Portman.  Her reply was, "I would leave you for her too."


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 24, 2009)

Pretty average skinny girl to me.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 24, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Pretty average skinny girl to me.



I wouldn't say average, but has more of a girl next door feeling...like she could be real. A lot of these amazing hot girls are girls you never see. I don't know I have ever seem girls as hot as some of the models we have posted on here, or at fitness type events etc.. In the general public not so much. However this girl is reasonable to stumble upon, and she is sexy.


----------



## suprfast (Sep 24, 2009)

Agreed.  i love the girl next door, nothing flashy type.  Rules are rules and i must post another picture

I dont care for snakes, but id take my chances here.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks nice.

I like Adriana Lima though.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 3, 2009)

This Adriana Lima is way too skinny for my tastes. Her arms are sickly looking. She has the very typical anorexic super model look.  I'm so over that


----------



## glennmo (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey Gaz . I've always liked Kitties .


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 7, 2009)

glennmo said:


> Hey Gaz . I've always liked Kitties .


----------



## awhites1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Rosario Dawson is an ugly piece of trash. she makes my penis go soft. also angelina jolie?? really?? thats like so 2007.


----------



## awhites1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> This thread is pissing me off now, everybody has been insulting everybody else in here so can't really blame anybody. We've all had some fun, we've all thrown some feces, now is the time to look at pictures of scantily-clad women as God intended for this thread.
> 
> Just shut the fuck up, the lot of you. If i see any post in this thread not containing at least one pair of tits, or containing another insult, the Mod-Hammer will be swung.
> 
> Now get on with it. Look, i'll even start you off.



thats the most photoshopped bogus picture i've ever seen. its like looking at cartoon porn its so airbrushed


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> This thread is pissing me off now, everybody has been insulting everybody else in here so can't really blame anybody. We've all had some fun, we've all thrown some feces, now is the time to look at pictures of scantily-clad women as God intended for this thread.
> 
> Just shut the fuck up, the lot of you. If i see any post in this thread not containing at least one pair of tits, or containing another insult, the Mod-Hammer will be swung.
> 
> Now get on with it. Look, i'll even start you off.



this thread goes from all kindsa mino stuff with that mouthy kid to some woman with her surprise area covered.  seems kinda iffy.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Oct 18, 2009)

Couldn't just pick one... 

Katie Cassidy from the stupid show my wife made me watch called Harpers Island 


 

Mary Louise Parker from my favorite show Weeds


 

Softball Player Jenny Finch 


 

Rachel Ray (My wife thinks I am weird for having a thing for her)




Jennifer Garner


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 18, 2009)

what the hell is it with naked chicks posing with snakes? this does absolutely nothing for me. chicks are cool. snakes are not. WTH?


----------



## bonnykaul (Oct 22, 2009)

I want megan fox!

But seriously I want to do it with the one that I love only


----------



## Rucker (Nov 22, 2009)

Jenny Finch is gorgeous


----------



## T_man (Nov 23, 2009)

bonnykaul said:


> I want megan fox!
> 
> But seriously I want to do it with the one that I love only



Homo alert


----------



## T_man (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Doublebase (Nov 27, 2009)

I hate her personality but she is hot.


----------



## Biggerisbetter (Dec 3, 2009)

Bradicallyman said:


> Softball Player Jenny Finch


Hell yes.  Repeatedly.  Until my dick broke off.  Twice.

This chick is fucking HOT!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 3, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> I hate her personality but she is hot.



*who the fuck cares about her personality?*


----------



## jessiee (Dec 4, 2009)

Lorena Orozco


----------



## jmorrison (Dec 4, 2009)

Teagan Presley.  Maybe not the hottest girl in the bunch, but omg the things that come out of "and into" her mouth!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 4, 2009)

Being an older guy, 53, I just think Diane Lane is so f*ing hot. Unlike most of the bimbos posted on here, she is mega sexy and a class act. What I wouldn't give....


----------



## WINSTON (Dec 5, 2009)

autumn raby


----------



## tomuchgear (Dec 31, 2009)

i need to change that answer. granted i would still bang my x wife though lol. prolly megan fox tranformers 2. that or kristen kreuk shes pretty fuckin hot!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 31, 2009)

and she likes video games.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 31, 2009)

*Hayden Panettiere*






hayden panettiere


----------



## rinokettlebell (Mar 28, 2010)

I like, Lanah Evers, she's a Dutch fitness girl but i can not post alink of her yet...


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 28, 2010)

rinokettlebell said:


> I like, Lanah Evers, she's a Dutch fitness girl but i can not post alink of her yet...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 28, 2010)

What about you LW?  If you could sleep with any female you wanted?

For me, it'd be Miley Cyrus, at night about an hour before she turns legal.


----------



## FriendyAnil (Mar 30, 2010)

*re*

when they said average girth i thought it  was left to right not like measuring a waist haha, got me a bit anxious  for a moment.


----------



## WINSTON (Apr 2, 2010)

autumn raby .


----------



## twarrior (Apr 2, 2010)

YouTube - HUGE FEMALE BODYBUILDER alina popa DIYMUSCLE.COM romania WORKOUT


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 9, 2010)

twarrior said:


> YouTube - HUGE FEMALE BODYBUILDER alina popa DIYMUSCLE.COM romania WORKOUT



Not that I'd bang her, but Alina Popa is really a beautiful woman who wears her muscle very well. Thought she looked amazing at the Arnold.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 9, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> What about you LW?  If you could sleep with any female you wanted?
> 
> For me, it'd be Miley Cyrus, at night about an hour before she turns legal.



Tanya Hyde, the pornstar, and we'd be ganging up on a guy after we caught him spying on our fun. If he's very obedient and can keep up with us maybe he will get to participate in giving us some kinky dp...


----------



## 2tomlinson (Apr 9, 2010)

Wendy Webb the singer/songwriter.  I saw/heard her in NY, small venue and she may be the sexiest women I have ever seen in my life, even the women were hitting on her, an incredible talent and what a body.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Apr 10, 2010)

ashley greene, one of the vampire chicks from twilight. Shitty movies but she's pretty hot.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2010)

Stephanie McMahon





.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Apr 10, 2010)

She's a 4 . . . maybe 5 on the Budweiser scale.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> She's a 4 . . . maybe 5 on the Budweiser scale.



I just want you to know, it's okay if you're gay.  We'll love you no matter what.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Apr 10, 2010)

You have misinterpreted the Budweiser scale.  A ranking of 4 or 5 -- thats how many Clydesdales it would take to pull her off my face.  T


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 10, 2010)

lol. i thought beers you'd need to get up the courage to go talk to her. i like your answer better.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 10, 2010)

sassy69's pretty hot . . Im sure she'd enjoy fishsticks


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> You have misinterpreted the Budweiser scale.  A ranking of 4 or 5 -- thats how many Clydesdales it would take to pull her off my face.  T



Ah, my mistake.

Good man.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> lol. i thought beers you'd need to get up the courage to go talk to her. i like your answer better.



 That's what I thought he meant, as well.


----------



## pitt (Apr 11, 2010)

susan boyle...


----------



## pitt (Apr 11, 2010)

There are far too many to list..


----------



## GFR (Apr 12, 2010)

This might due.


----------



## Shotski (Apr 13, 2010)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> This might due.



Aw yes, big saggy titties.


----------



## Shotski (Apr 13, 2010)

Shotski said:


> Aw yes, big saggy titties.



Knew this stripper once. Forgot her damn name...
Shawna! That was it. Tiniest little waist and the biggest titties. You woulda loved her. She even wore these little glasses.


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 14, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> You have misinterpreted the Budweiser scale.  A ranking of 4 or 5 -- thats how many Clydesdales it would take to pull her off my face.  T



I shot coffee out of my nose.  Thank you sir.


----------



## jmorrison (Apr 14, 2010)

There are hotter women, but the things that come out of this womans mouth make me feel all warm and fuzzy.  

In my pants.


----------



## remix (Apr 14, 2010)

MIley Cryus =]


----------



## 2tomlinson (Apr 15, 2010)

Wendy Webb again, but can't find any revealing photos.  Damn, I'd give a week's pay just for a peek.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 15, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Stephanie McMahon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that the WWE girl


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 16, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> Wendy Webb again, but can't find any revealing photos.  Damn, I'd give a week's pay just for a peek.








shes not my type but gotta love Cuba.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Apr 17, 2010)

My fantasy is that I meet Wendy Webb in Cuba.  I go to Havana about every three months for charity work.  Do you know her?  Why is the photo you have so much larger than the one of got from the Internet?  I'm a really nice guy and I feel like I can trust you, Little Wing, to pass that along.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Apr 17, 2010)

But I'm not too nice.


----------



## placez (Apr 18, 2010)

any girls that swallows


----------



## LimboJimbo (Apr 18, 2010)

*Alyssa Milano*

I have had a crush on her since Whose the Boss.


----------



## LimboJimbo (Apr 18, 2010)

*Anna would be nice*

would love a night with Anna


----------



## priapic (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd do my own mother.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 27, 2010)

LimboJimbo said:


> I have had a crush on her since Whose the Boss.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 28, 2010)

priapic said:


> I'd do my own mother.


 
The Capt did your mother . .  you can call me Daddy


----------



## ceazur (Apr 28, 2010)

Get it while it's young boys!!


----------



## Mudge (Apr 29, 2010)

jessiee said:


> Lorena Orozco



Sure, why not!


----------



## GFR (Apr 29, 2010)

Rosa


----------



## LimboJimbo (May 15, 2010)

*Still Dreaming*

Alyssa is still number 1 for me ... but these other hotties are nice to dream about.










Hayden and Vanessa













Mila Kunis









Vanessa and Ashley


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 15, 2010)

LimboJimbo said:


> would love a night with Anna


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 15, 2010)

I don't know her name.... but damn.


----------



## Road Warrior (May 17, 2010)

Emily Osment


----------



## hypaxi (May 30, 2010)

Kate Walsh.


----------



## petphotos (Jun 2, 2010)

Bradicallyman said:


> Rachel Ray (My wife thinks I am weird for having a thing for her)



Oh yes, Rachel Ray in a heartbeat. I think she would be a blast to be with, in many ways.


----------



## malachi (Jul 1, 2010)

Beyonce Knowles and Halie Berry a dream come true.


----------



## LimboJimbo (Jul 10, 2010)

*Alyssa Milano*

I have been gone for a while.  A lot of my photobucket pics were deleted while I was gone, so I took the rest down myself.  Been slowly rebuilding some galleries on a new host site.  Alyssa is still my favorie celeb babe.

ImageBam - Fast, Free Image Hosting and Photo Sharing


----------



## LimboJimbo (Jul 10, 2010)

*Alyssa Milano page 2*

page 2


----------



## Coaching (Jul 12, 2010)

jennifer aniston everytime god that woman is gorgeous


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 17, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> Wendy Webb again, but can't find any revealing photos.  Damn, I'd give a week's pay just for a peek.



Your sister would be the first choice.  2nd would be your mom.  3rd, your grandma.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Nov 24, 2010)

limbo im pretty sure the feds are lookin at u! crazy fuck!!jen aniston is awsome! as of latly ive been jerkin to the blonde jamie eason.. i love her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 24, 2010)

LimboJimbo said:


> page 2



You're a freaking stalker!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 25, 2010)

Nancy Pelosi any day!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 25, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Nancy Pelosi any day!


Pelosi and Sarah Palin in a threesome. Throw in Ann Coulter and some duct tape, mmmm buddy! Talk about rough sex! This could get ugly. I'm talkin' MFFF. If Bill O'Reilly trys to sneak in, I'll slam his little pindick in the door! Did you know that's why he calls everyone who opposes his viewpoint a pinhead? Penis envy for sure


----------



## tyciol (Dec 7, 2010)

Vieope said:


> _I always had a thing for Jessica Rabbit. Really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cartoons are allowed? In that case:









Too bad they don't exist so the closest we can get are cosplayers. Ah well.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 7, 2010)

petphotos said:


> Oh yes, Rachel Ray in a heartbeat. I think she would be a blast to be with, in many ways.



she's built like a fucking linebacker now. Take her. She's raunchy. 

Kelly Rippa is my choice. Dont know why, but I would bang her silly.


----------



## bishop7262 (Dec 7, 2010)

The girl that is in Tron.  Forgot her name but she is also on the TV series House.


----------



## Jerhendr2203 (Dec 9, 2010)

the UFC ring girl, the one that just posed for playboy


----------



## benjani1 (Dec 22, 2010)

God hand - after all dat slaggin off of the workout lady you post a shitty picture of angelina jolie . She looks like she needs a good meal !!!! not sexy at all . I think dat you dont like fitness lady cos she looks sexual and therfore scary to you . where as angelina jolie looks totally non sexual and therefore not threatening to you . I am always suspicous of a man who goes for skinny woman .


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 22, 2010)

I think Angelina jolie is hot and I would love to bang that


----------



## stiphy (Jan 27, 2011)

Faith Hill 
Love those legs


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jan 27, 2011)

The recently dead pornstar.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 27, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Nancy Pelosi any day!



Right in the butt as she's being water boarded


----------



## manbag83 (Jan 28, 2011)

Natalie Portman laying completely naked in the fetal position with "fuck me eyes"..... ummm yep.. that would probably be it!


----------



## manbag83 (Jan 28, 2011)

bishop7262 said:


> The girl that is in Tron.  Forgot her name but she is also on the TV series House.




Olivia Wilde


----------



## stephfanny (Jan 28, 2011)

*Pelosi, Palin, and myself...*

...with each and every one of you!!! As long as I can grind my tootsie pap into Pelosi's face while she is being done up the butt!!! And Palin is just so cute, anyway I could have her would be great!


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 28, 2011)

stephfanny said:


> ...with each and every one of you!!! As long as I can grind my tootsie pap into Pelosi's face while she is being done up the butt!!! And Palin is just so cute, anyway I could have her would be great!



Palin is sexy, I'd definitely love to hit that!


----------



## petphotos (Jan 31, 2011)

*Sarah Palin*



BigPapaPump68 said:


> Palin is sexy, I'd definitely love to hit that!



Oh yes. The first time I saw her, when McCain announced her as his choice, I was hooked. Hot lady in many ways...


----------



## oufinny (Jan 31, 2011)

stephfanny said:


> ...with each and every one of you!!! As long as I can grind my tootsie pap into Pelosi's face while she is being done up the butt!!! And Palin is just so cute, anyway I could have her would be great!



I would make sure that if Pelosi was there it would strictly be so her ass could be forced to watch Fox news in the corner tied up with her eyes forced open (clockwork orange style), then I would come over and beat her in between Sarah and I getting it on in front of her... God that bitch needs to die a slow death.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

Ana Paquin


----------



## jamontap (Jan 31, 2011)

Mila Kunis & Christina Millian


----------



## Chestnut (Jan 31, 2011)

Hayden panettiere


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 31, 2011)

Sara Jay


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 31, 2011)

Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 31, 2011)

^^^you must have had the worst childhood ever. the system has failed you for sure. child protective services didn't do enough because whatever you experienced it must have been some real terrible nazi war criminal shit


----------



## Iohnwood (Feb 1, 2011)

My Enemy's girl friend just for revenge.


----------



## petphotos (Feb 3, 2011)

I think that I have mentioned Rachael Ray before, and since then a friend told me that he actually got to meet her, and he also felt that she was quite fuckable.

I saw her today on her show and she was wearing a dress made for her by the designer who does the costumes for "Dancing with the Stars". She said that she was embarassed to be on TV like that, I thought she looked great. I have an idea that she would be a lot of fun


----------



## stephfanny (Feb 4, 2011)

*Tasha Reign*

My boyfriend and I have been watching a lot of porn lately...role playing...and Tasha is absolutley delicious looking. Wouldn't mind having her eat me while she gets banged from behind...or the other way 'round!!!


----------



## mac222b (Feb 9, 2011)

monica belluci?


----------



## mac222b (Feb 9, 2011)

oops i meant monica lewinsky


----------



## mac222b (Feb 9, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> The recently dead pornstar.



Haha


----------



## mac222b (Feb 9, 2011)

olivia munn looks fun


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 9, 2011)

stephfanny said:


> My boyfriend and I have been watching a lot of porn lately...role playing...and Tasha is absolutley delicious looking. Wouldn't mind having her eat me while she gets banged from behind...or the other way 'round!!!



will you marry me?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 9, 2011)

stephfanny said:


> My boyfriend and I have been watching a lot of porn lately...role playing...and Tasha is absolutley delicious looking. Wouldn't mind having her eat me while she gets banged from behind...or the other way 'round!!!



You are a master of manipulation.


----------



## manmeet008 (Apr 20, 2011)

definitely this girl


----------



## Bowden (Apr 23, 2011)

Arianny Celeste


----------



## yerg (Apr 24, 2011)

^^^^^^That girl will do fine!lol


----------



## phosphor (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll throw one out there that I wouldn't mind tearing up: 
*Michelle Trachtenberg *















MT is just super cute, but not the best body in the world. For that, I give you the ultimate: 

*Jamie Eason*





I think this picture puts 99.9% of other women to shame. I believe Prince would concur.


----------



## k4rr (Apr 27, 2011)

carmen and pam at same time


----------



## otis332 (Apr 29, 2011)

No sense in leaving it to just one, when there are so many. Kinda like the two bulls talking on the hill.


----------



## 1krazyrider (May 1, 2011)

All above would be just fine


----------



## 240PLUS (May 1, 2011)

* Nicki MinaJ*


----------



## cg89 (May 1, 2011)

need to say anymore?

or i would want to knock up




Ivanka Trump...all about them benjamins


----------



## Ironman40 (May 3, 2011)

*i do her!*


----------



## WINSTON (May 11, 2011)

christine roth has a strang face but a great look and patricia mello


----------



## ciboloman (May 20, 2011)

Margo Napoli


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 22, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> Sara Jay



^^^
I could die a happy man after getting some of that


----------



## mazdarx7 (May 22, 2011)

Jamie eason ...just sayin


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 22, 2011)

There's just so many. It's an unanswerable question. It would have to be a top 100 in no particular order and bound by no era.


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 23, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> There's just so many. It's an unanswerable question. It would have to be a top 100 in no particular order and bound by no era.


 

Esperanza Gomez!!!


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 23, 2011)

all up in this thread


----------



## adrien (May 23, 2011)

Dont know what it is, but I wanna fuck Mary Murphy good and hard


----------



## alpha22 (May 23, 2011)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## WINSTON (May 24, 2011)

irene andersen . is attractive no.. o


----------



## sprayherup (May 24, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> *Nicki MinaJ*


----------



## kettlebellMonk (May 24, 2011)

Ironman40 said:


>



Any of these would do!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 24, 2011)

What about the host from the "Biggest Loser", the blonde chick?


----------



## MegaTron (May 25, 2011)

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## sprayherup (May 25, 2011)

djlance said:


> What about the host from the "Biggest Loser", the blonde chick?


 
Yeah I'd glaze her up for sure..


----------



## luckyirishguy (May 25, 2011)

lisa ann,


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 25, 2011)

luckyirishguy said:


> lisa ann,



Sara Jay, Lisa Ann and Eva Angelina


----------



## rocco0218 (May 25, 2011)

djlance said:


> ^^^
> I could die a happy man after getting some of that


 
Thas is one busted fucking face bro!!!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 25, 2011)

rocco0218 said:


> Thas is one busted fucking face bro!!!



That picture doesn't do her justice. Besides, it's all about her abilities AND you don't have to look at the face, if your going in from behind


----------



## jus4u (May 26, 2011)

Kim Kardashian most definately....all day and all nite long!!!!


----------



## buddhaluv (May 26, 2011)

definitely claire dames, sara jay or ava devine <3 I love milfs & I'm only 21 ! HA


----------



## bammerham (May 26, 2011)

Brooke Burke!


----------



## jessblanco (May 28, 2011)

the chick i met yestereday


----------



## WINSTON (May 29, 2011)

christine roth autumn raby . . the only problem with women bodybuilders is that they lack hip width. not all of them but some same for fitness girls


----------



## adrien (May 29, 2011)

Mariah Carey


----------



## grynch888 (May 31, 2011)

stephfanny said:


> ...with each and every one of you!!! As long as I can grind my tootsie pap into Pelosi's face while she is being done up the butt!!! And Palin is just so cute, anyway I could have her would be great!


 
Can I be the one doing her butt?


----------



## Metrx1 (May 31, 2011)

Bee Arthur, wait is she still alive, She is a one golden girl, lol


----------



## Clenbut (Jun 15, 2011)

I can do anything to bang Kate winslet.


----------



## anger1234546 (Jun 20, 2011)

I think Jennifer Aniston is gorgeous so it would have to be her...


----------



## 1krazyrider (Jun 20, 2011)

Pheobe cates ,from fast times at ridgemont high, still hot 20 years later


----------



## LittleV (Jul 11, 2011)

I am a girl, but I would go lesbian for Cristina Scabbia of Italian rock band Lacuna Coil! Pretty pretty lady


----------



## WINSTON (Jul 15, 2011)

golda meier


----------



## red rocket (Jul 15, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> sassy69's pretty hot . . Im sure she'd enjoy fishsticks


 

I wanted to say Sassy too, but I'm new here so I dont know how she would react yet.


----------



## grynch888 (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## squigader (Aug 3, 2011)

Keeley Hazell or Liz Hurley from 15 years ago.


----------



## g4000 (Aug 7, 2011)

lucy pinder or jessica alba


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 8, 2011)

some woman i work with that has a bf
i am so fuckin jealous
if i couldd pick anyone it would be her. holy shit i find her so
damn attractive


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Aug 8, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> some woman i work with that has a bf
> i am so fuckin jealous
> if i couldd pick anyone it would be her. holy shit i find her so
> damn attractive



I feel for ya man. I am sort of in that situation also...


----------



## JonnyG (Aug 8, 2011)

It would have to be Megan Fox!


----------



## SFW (Aug 8, 2011)

Valerie Bertinelli
Jeanine Pirro
Marissa Tomei


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 9, 2011)

MOTHERLESS.COM - Go Ahead She Isn't Looking! : zerezitha hermoxa



Perfection...


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 9, 2011)

yeah it sucks, its like i know shes the one...
shes also 13 years older. yikes




djlance said:


> I feel for ya man. I am sort of in that situation also...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Aug 9, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> yeah it sucks, its like i know shes the one...
> shes also 13 years older. yikes



Hey, age is just a number. Just play it cool and stick around. Maybe.....something might happen


----------



## awhites1 (Aug 10, 2011)

my best friends burly mexican convict dad


----------



## femmefatale (Aug 13, 2011)

I'd do Olivia Wilde and Scarlett Johansson.
THREESOME STYLE.

...and I'm a chick.


----------



## femmefatale (Aug 13, 2011)

I'd do Olivia Wilde and Scarlett Johansson.
THREESOME STYLE.

...and I'm a chick.


----------



## deadlifter405 (Aug 13, 2011)

femmefatale said:


> I'd do Olivia Wilde and Scarlett Johansson.
> THREESOME STYLE.
> 
> ...and I'm a chick.



I'll join you!


----------



## Conan63 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yulia Nova


----------



## Justinbro (Aug 14, 2011)

Like a moth to the flame.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Aug 14, 2011)

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## WINSTON (Aug 15, 2011)

autumn raby was a bit short . christine roth looke fine .


----------



## billfred (Aug 16, 2011)

1krazyrider said:


> Pheobe cates ,from fast times at ridgemont high, still hot 20 years later


 
Indeed


----------



## Dannie (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## davethewave (Sep 5, 2011)

oh jees!!! she is hot1


----------



## longworthb (Sep 5, 2011)

manbag83 said:


> Natalie Portman laying completely naked in the fetal position with "fuck me eyes"..... ummm yep.. that would probably be it!



2x that. she's banging hot


----------



## flcrkr (Sep 7, 2011)

All of the above some twice


----------



## drow (Sep 15, 2011)

Lady gaga cause she is probably the freakiest chic ever


----------



## K.Dallas (Sep 15, 2011)

lady gaga is a dude


----------



## drow (Sep 15, 2011)

K.Dallas said:


> lady gaga is a dude


no need lies haha


----------



## K.Dallas (Sep 15, 2011)

Iam pretty sure you (drow) are looking for a crying game situation


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 15, 2011)

Dannie said:


>


 

^^^definately near the top of my list


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 15, 2011)

AWWW mrs Adriana Lima is also very high on my list!!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 15, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ his wife, been there done that.


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 15, 2011)

right now Daniella Evangelista, check her in the nickelback-someday video shes fucking hot


----------



## JoeClyde (Sep 20, 2011)

Sarah Shahi


----------



## chucko (Sep 20, 2011)

Danica Collins/Donna Ambrose without a doubt.


----------



## rocco0218 (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## sapo88 (Sep 24, 2011)

i would like to bang Michelle Rodriguez, she was very hot in that cheesey movie "Machete"


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 25, 2011)

Hot ass porn star


----------



## Ahrnold (Sep 26, 2011)

who dat?!


----------



## dworld (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 26, 2011)

a lovely lady called jayden jaymes


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 26, 2011)

dworld said:


>




oh yeah!! 

And Emanuela De paula


----------



## zoco (Sep 27, 2011)

ohhh man, with all those beautiful ladies it's hard to decide.My answer is all of them


----------



## Calves of Steel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## builtforspeed (Oct 2, 2011)

Jamie easonView attachment 35673


----------



## jjpeters4 (Oct 3, 2011)

I would make love to this woman!


----------



## ExLe (Oct 3, 2011)

If I could bang any female, who would it be... 

Are trannies included in this?


----------

